# The Repile Museum in HK



## Pure Tortoise Power (Aug 2, 2019)

There is a reptile museum here in one of the town parks. However, I don't think the conditions for these reptiles are up to standard, especially for the torts. I've taken some pictures of all the reptiles and their enclosures. What do you think? (In the 11th picture there is a tort in the hide)


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Aug 2, 2019)

Need to upload the pictures separately as I apparently have reached the limit.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Aug 2, 2019)

Need to reupload some of the pics


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 2, 2019)

Sulcatas and radiated tortoises living together, that’s a no no. The enclosures are very small aswell.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Aug 2, 2019)

Ben02 said:


> Sulcatas and radiated tortoises living together, that’s a no no. The enclosures are very small aswell.


The substrate can cause impaction too.


----------



## Ben02 (Aug 2, 2019)

Pure Tortoise Power said:


> The substrate can cause impaction too.


Maybe an email to that place expressing your concerns for the animals and maybe some suggestions on how to improve. They probably won’t reply but it’s worth a try.


----------



## Pure Tortoise Power (Aug 25, 2019)

I am at Osaka for a trip and visited their reptile (and amphibian) museum there. Here are some pics. Do you think it has better conditions for the animals than those in hk reptile museum? (The last pic is pancake torts)


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 25, 2019)

I've had a bad taste in my mouth about reptiles in Hong Kong because we see so many pictures of over crowded cages full of reptiles for sale in the markets, however, all the pictures you've put up have changed my mind a bit. The enclosures are too small, but they're clean and eye-pleasing and the animals look like they're well taken care of.


----------

